# Sissy's Winter Photoshoot



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sissy's Winter/Christmas Photoshoot








































Me is destwacted in this pickure.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Aw, what a sweet girl you are, Sissy! The pictures are so cute - the first one is my fave.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww, she is so pretty! Lovely festive photos. I just love her coloring!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Very cute pics


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh she is gorgeous.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh she is just so cute! What an adorable Christmas model!


----------

